# Why can't I ignore staff members?



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I am sorry to say but I really hate one of the staff members he's arrogant thinks he's the best. I am sorry I just can't bear his posts anymore! D: 

is there a reason why I can't ignore staff?

I want to ignore a reporter(ugn that must say enough already) but yeah he's just an ass. >_>

Thanks,

Langin

Ps. meh I guess I can't ignore staff since they are important?


----------



## yusuo (Aug 25, 2012)

Dont you think that even if you could block them, that fact that there staff and inturn have a great amount of control over this site that if he/she wanted they would be able to message you anyway


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 25, 2012)

Why not just ignore his posts?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 25, 2012)

Langin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am sorry to say but I really hate one of the staff members he's arrogant thinks he's the best. I am sorry I just can't bear his posts anymore! D:
> 
> ...



Because whether or not you like one of the staff members, you have to follow their directions, and you can't do that very well when you have one of them on ignore. I think I know who you're talking about though. He's not an ass, just misunderstood.


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

yusuo said:


> Dont you think that even if you could block them, that fact that there staff and inturn have a great amount of control over this site that if he/she wanted they would be able to message you anyway



Let them message me when something is wrong, I am fin with that as long as I can ignore his posts. D;

His posts are the problem.

@eyes I wish I could

@Twinretro: no he isn't, I've tried multiple times to talk to him. You, I get the feeling he does not have respect for others their opinions just that -.- I know the staff is important tho... I guess your right then...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

Cough cough.


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Cough cough.



I am not going to lie about it Guild, I was talking about you, so now you know that I just can't stand you. 

Hmm well since I can't change anything why not try to make a new start? ;p Only if you'd like to.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I agree with Langin


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Langin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Cough cough.
> ...



You were talking about me? I thought you were talking about FAST, that guy is just such a dick.


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



^^ nah not really you know. He's okay I guess?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Langin said:


> ^^ nah not really you know. He's okay I guess?



I think I'm seeing the issue now. You take what I post seriously.

I suggest you do otherwise and you'll probably start peeing yourself with my hilarious and ingenious posts full of sharp whit and dry sarcasm.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

What do reporters even do? It seems that soulx posts all of the news around here.


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ nah not really you know. He's okay I guess?
> ...



*starts laughing*

I guess that the problem ;p


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> What do reporters even do? It seems that soulx posts all of the news around here.



Diarrhea isn't news.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 26, 2012)

Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 26, 2012)

Why would you wanna block guild?
He's kinda funny...

In a dickish way...


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > What do reporters even do? It seems that soulx posts all of the news around here.
> ...


HAHAHAHA YOU'RE SO FUNNY OMG YOUR SHARP WIT AND DRY SARCASM HAS ME IN STITCHES


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ nah not really you know. He's okay I guess?
> ...









This is why I let you stick around, Guild. If it were anyone else, I would have mailed their severed thumbs to their parents....I mean...what?


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


fast even closed my thread http://gbatemp.net/topic/330322-advanced-coder/


----------



## Devin (Aug 26, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.



^New signature.


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I am sorry to say but I really hate one of the staff members he's arrogant thinks he's the best. I am sorry I just can't bear his posts anymore! D: 

is there a reason why I can't ignore staff?

I want to ignore a reporter(ugn that must say enough already) but yeah he's just an ass. >_>

Thanks,

Langin

Ps. meh I guess I can't ignore staff since they are important?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Lanlan said:
> ...



I'll specify for this one time that I was not being sarcastic.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 26, 2012)

Devin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.
> ...


Nope!


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.


Now I'm sad thanks alot


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


That would imply soulx actually posts diarrhea. Which is impossible. So you're completely wrong in every way.


----------



## EbraamMorcos (Aug 26, 2012)

Devin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.
> ...





Devin said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.
> ...


how do you do that


----------



## Daku93 (Aug 26, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.



This is why I really love the stuff over here. It's not as stiff as the stuff in other forums.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good.
> ...


I love how I can kinda argue with Guild and not get banned.


----------



## Midna (Aug 26, 2012)

...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

Midna said:


> ...



Didn't you leave already?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 26, 2012)

I was seriously expecting a huge flame war when I saw the title of this thread. How pleasantly surprised I was to see a bunch of really funny Guild posts instead.

Though I didn't know he was a staff member. Great, we're screwed.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 26, 2012)

You could always write yourself a userscript to delete posts from users you don't like from the DOM. (not that hard)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash.



This brings a whole new meaning to "trash talk".


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 26, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash.
> ...



Only normal members can talk trash. All staff posts are filled with constructive criticism and words to live by.




			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I cant teach you how to enjoy tits and vaginas instead of cocks and big fat hairy man bums. Sorry.



Class and ingenuity brimming right from the letters. Our glorious leaders grace us with their presence.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2012)

*has a shower*
*Is no longer trash*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > What do reporters even do? It seems that soulx posts all of the news around here.
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



Reporters aren't exactly important or giving much direction.
Just sayin'.

The ignore feature is a retarded one to begin with. Just don't read *insert Anon Reporter here*'s posts. That's what the rest of us do.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 26, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...



Guess my joke didn't go through.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2012)

Daku93 said:


> It's not as stiff as the stuff in other forums.


Dude, TMI!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't understand why anyone would want to ignore any of the staff members. They're all great people. Go visit GameFaqs for a month or two and you'll learn what shit staff is really like.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 26, 2012)

Ignore them mentally. Best way always works.


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I am sorry to say but I really hate one of the staff members he's arrogant thinks he's the best. I am sorry I just can't bear his posts anymore! D: 

is there a reason why I can't ignore staff?

I want to ignore a reporter(ugn that must say enough already) but yeah he's just an ass. >_>

Thanks,

Langin

Ps. meh I guess I can't ignore staff since they are important?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Ignore them mentally. Best way always works.



That strategy worked really well for some of the members on our banned wall of shame.

Also,


----------



## Midna (Aug 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2012)

1/50 tempers cannot see this post because they cannot hack my awesomeness


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to ignore any of the staff members. They're all great people. Go visit GameFaqs for a month or two and you'll learn what shit staff is really like.



Funny I been using that site since like 2000 and never had an issue with staff there,but of course I don't troll or try to start pointless trouble like alot of people get off doing...


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 26, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Why would you wanna block guild?
> He's kinda funny...
> 
> In a dickish way...



Yeah, I personally like him. He's kind of what I consider... an antihero of some sorts.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 26, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why anyone would want to ignore any of the staff members. They're all great people. Go visit GameFaqs for a month or two and you'll learn what shit staff is really like.
> ...



Not even on topic, but you're not on the same gamefaqs as everyone else.
A vast majority of the mods delete things because they feel like it, rules or not. I had a mod stalking me and deleting all of my posts because he didn't agree with any of my opinions, and I wasn't doing anything wrong either. Couldn't report it because the forum at the time to report this kind of stuff was moderated by the same people (brilliant system) so he simply deleted my posts. Mods run rampant because they're anon and 12.


----------



## MMX (Aug 26, 2012)

It's unbelievable that people think they have a right to not get their feelings hurt. 

Scroll over it it's done and out of mind within 2 seconds


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Langin said:


> I am not going to lie about it Guild, I was talking about you, so now you know that I just can't stand you.



Yeah, I can't stand Guild either. So to remedy the issue, I just sit down. He's got some things I agree with, but for most things I can just say, "Oh, it's Guild... Oh, well". Then I move on with my life. Now, I can tell you that being on someone's ignore list is never fun. Especially for extended periods of time like I've been. I doubt they even care anymore, but sometimes people have so many people on ignore they just forget about taking someone off. (I'm not insinuating anything about said person, just stating a common forum practice). Putting someone on ignore for any reason other than personal harassment (report them too), or spam is just silly. If they're that annoying, the mods will usually take care of them. Otherwise, they may have something important to say from time to time.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 26, 2012)

MMX said:


> It's unbelievable that people think they have a right to not get their feelings hurt.
> 
> Scroll over it it's done and out of mind within 2 seconds


GBAtemp has cultivated some professional reaction-baiters.  These days mods here embrace them, but I've learned how to not be reactive to such baiting tactics.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 26, 2012)

He can be a word at certain times, but at least he gets the job done... If you request something in a appropriate manner .

Ps. You don't have to like him, but respect him for what he does for this community.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 26, 2012)

Because they are your friends, so that you will never be alone again.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah Guild is a huge dickhead.

Hence the reason I would be happy to spit roast a woman of easy virtue with him. Along with Capcom and Judas.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

If you can't take what Guild says and just mentally ignore then there is something wrong with you and I suggest you seek some kind of help from an professional.

I'm being totally serious like Guild is on all of his posts.

Yes Guild is a dick but he's our dick and we like to stroke him.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> If you can't take what Guild says and just mentally ignore then there is something wrong with you and I suggest you seek some kind of help from an professional.
> 
> I'm being totally serious like Guild is on all of his posts.
> 
> Yes Guild is a dick but he's our dick and we like to stroke him.



I think you're one of the reasons there's an 'E' in Guild's Ego.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Yes Guild is a dick but he's our dick and we like to stroke him.


WHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Guild is a dick but he's our dick and we like to stroke him.
> ...


We just like his dickery, that's all.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 26, 2012)

I enjoy his brand of humor.  It's dickish.  I find it entertaining.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2012)

EbraamMorcos said:


> fast even closed my thread http://gbatemp.net/topic/330322-advanced-coder/



Being a lowly mag staff the only thing I can do there is post HTML, edit titles of threads and edit my posts without the "edited at time" thing coming up unless I want it to. Moreover although ninjas often aim to have it appear as though their actions were random acts of the universe or the fault of another entirely one sealed their work there and taking credit for that (especially as they are already a bit pissed at me for the whole killing the ninja king business) is not the done thing.



Lanlan said:


> actually posts diarrhea. Which is impossible



Physically yes but diarrhea has been used in a technical context for decades now- see the skull/disease in bomberman that causes you to drop bombs until you run out being known as diarrhea.


Back on topic *stretches* and posts an entirely serious list.

Michael Patcher not only has a clue about what he is talking but some of it might be right and ignoring all he says, assuming you have an interest in the business side of things either in general or to attempt to guess whether something will be expanded or get a sequel, is foolish to an untold degree.

Jim Sterling (some people dislike him right?) usually both does good reviews and makes good points in various shows he does.

The reason you do not like that Zero Punctuation guy is unlike most other reviewers he seems to be of the stance that games have already made it as an entertainment medium and can be accorded merit by similar means to said other mediums (judged by story/immersion achievement/overall experience and compared to other items within the medium) as such as opposed to the more apologist and/or mechanical approach that others take in their reviews. As such requiring scores in the 6-9.9 range and a mechanical assessment/breakdown of abilities of a game makes you a bad person.

Nintendo first party games are not all shining beacons for the world to study and live by
To go further there
Kid Icarus was a hand killing piece of crap and although I am far too lazy to improve level design my first order of business once I have a 3ds that is capable of playing custom commercial ROM images and have done the basic making a cheat and minor asset tweaking is to mod the game to prove that something minor could fix it.
Not every Zelda game is good and I am not even being cute and including the CDi ones/Zelda 2 (apparently this has to be ignored) and for the most part can at best be considered a notable series. 
Super Smash brothers is a halfway amusing fighting game but utterly ignorable with the exception of the damage to improve chances of a ring out mechanic even among the novelty fighting game sub sub sub genre.

Holding games up as a competition grade piece of kit is laughable and some of the choices seen there vis a vis banning certain concepts frequently betray competition/contest/game theory. By all means have competitions in a game though but expecting it to be respected by people in general.... yeah.

The likes of phone and web games are not all simple toys* and by virtue of the phones being more powerful and with effective lifetime of a phone being considerably shorter than a handheld if the controller thing can be cracked (see also Kid icarus above) then things could happen. The dedicated handhelds might not go away but much like some of the Chinese knockoff tablets using operating systems originally designed for mobile phones the dedicated handhelds might be something of an amusing novelty in the years to come or even rendered as an additional service/model for said mobile phone/tablet type devices. This might not happen for some time as phones were perhaps orders of magnitude more powerful than the GBA when it was still active and the DS was just an e3 presentation but impossible it is not.
Moreover having the position that the 3ds and Vita might be nice hardware but at best the price/reward ratio once games for the platforms are taken into account makes it a bad investment from the general perspective of a person that enjoys games is something you are going to have a very hard time arguing against.
*even if they were have you seen most of the GB, GBC, GBA and DS library and considered the resulting effect on effective sales volume? Good things also come of such types of games.

COD and such are almost invariably well polished games.

Achievements, trophies and such do have negatives associated with them (chief among those being how it has played out with cheats) and the lack of inclusion of them with games or platforms as a whole is not only entirely justifiable but maybe even commendable.

Diablo 3 real money auctions is not necessarily a novel concept but for it to happen in a game with the potential mass market appeal of Diablo 3 was not only a justifiable experiment but a commendable one.

Online game playing is at once bad for some games and good for others perhaps even to the detriment of the single player. The exclusion of it though or indeed the inclusion of a bad one can at once mean nothing and it could also mean something but it is not a universal for "any" game/franchise.

Pokemon has effectively not changed in years/almost since the creation of it and considering it was not perfect to begin with that is a serious opening for criticism of it.

Kingdom hearts was an amusing experiment if you are a licensing lawyer/type but could justifiably said to be lacking charm of any sort.

Metal gear solid- a (largely) bad controlling game packed with references with writing that certainly has potential but often fails basic writing technique.

The Japanese games industry, industry being an applicable term as things to get farmed out nowadays to multiple companies*, does seem to be going through a down spot at this point in time which means the output of it has been lacklustre and looking at many of the indicators the new blood or options for the old hands needed to save it/bring it back to form are not there (I do not hold out hope of there being a Japanese game brats movement a la the movie brats movement). As a shorthand "the Japanese games industry sucks" is neither racist nor is it inaccurate and for the former at least if your opinion jumped to the former you are a reactionary/oversensitive bellend.
By similar token industry is an accurate term and auteur (which is to say the putting a name brand designer on a pedestal) design is perhaps a hard to shed human trait but an inaccurate one.
*see also why you do not set up a tech company outside parts of Canada, California, Washington, New York and maybe Texas or New Mexico, the concept of the brain drain or indeed why you do not start a film company outside parts of Canada, New York, Texas, California or maybe Washington.

K-pop is, much like the rest of pop, almost universally terrible and regardless of how good you are live if you use autotune to go robot styley you can be crucified for it. However much like the related category of audiophile if you enjoy it then fantastic but do not expect your mates to agree which is a concept that might want to be expanded a bit further.

Now I have probably used up my supply of essence of pure flamebait and it will take at least three hours for it refill (unless I wander back over to that abortion thread and go science mode again but forego tact this time) I will leave it at that.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I have probably used up my supply of essence of pure flamebait and it will take at least three hours for it refill unless I wander back over to that abortion thread and go science mode again but forego tact this time I will leave it that.


You forgot to say that both Sonic Adventure games were terrible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have probably used up my supply of essence of pure flamebait and it will take at least three hours for it refill unless I wander back over to that abortion thread and go science mode again but forego tact this time I will leave it that.
> ...



If I had to state basic laws of physics the post would have exceeded the character limit.

Edit- I did however omit that Final Fantasy 13 was a series of boring corridors, FF12 was pretty good and FF8 has an incredibly stupid final third of the game.


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I am sorry to say but I really hate one of the staff members he's arrogant thinks he's the best. I am sorry I just can't bear his posts anymore! D: 

is there a reason why I can't ignore staff?

I want to ignore a reporter(ugn that must say enough already) but yeah he's just an ass. >_>

Thanks,

Langin

Ps. meh I guess I can't ignore staff since they are important?


----------



## xist (Aug 26, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> FF8 has an incredibly stupid final third of the game.



It's all good...just look at it this way -



Spoiler: If you care about not ruining FFVIII don't read!



Squall dies at the end of disc one when Edea spikes him, everything else is a tale of the life gradually fading out of him.

http://squallsdead.com/


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 26, 2012)

*eof?*


----------



## Langin (Aug 26, 2012)

Well whatever, Guild be yourself I'll just ignore you then ^-^

I request a lock for this topic bitte.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 26, 2012)

Someone should make me staff.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 26, 2012)

Langin said:


> Well whatever, Guild be yourself I'll just ignore you then ^-^
> 
> I request a lock for this topic bitte.



Alright then. It's been a surprisingly pleasant conversation.
Thread locked at request of the OP,
and I'm covering it with a coat of polyurethane to preserve it as art.


----------

